# Enough T5 lights for large tank?



## CichPhreak (Feb 9, 2003)

Currently have a 180 gl (72x24x24) fish only tank to which I would like to add more lighting for plants such as Java fern, Vals and some swords. I want to keep it low tech with the focus of the tank being the fish. I'm trying to decide whether 4x39 T-5 bulbs would be sufficient or do I need to go with 8x39?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If those T5 bulbs are in individual reflectors, which are good ones, you can probably do ok with 4 39 watt bulbs. But, only as a low light tank, for anubias, ferns, mosses, crypts, and possibly vals. If you want to be sure, and to be able to try some other plants, go for 6 of those bulbs. Any more and you are into the world where you need to heavily plant the tank, use CO2, fertilize regularly, and focus on the plants vs. algae. But, that's the world most of us occupy!


----------



## CichPhreak (Feb 9, 2003)

I have almost 50 juvenile Tropheus in the tank and by going low tech I was thinking with the way they are, the waste they produce would be sufficient nutrients for what I want plant wise. They are also algae eaters and could benefit from a good healthy algae growth to graze on. In addition there are two plecos that are also in there and would help to control algae. Any thoughts?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

CichPhreak said:


> I have almost 50 juvenile Tropheus in the tank and by going low tech I was thinking with the way they are, the waste they produce would be sufficient nutrients for what I want plant wise. They are also algae eaters and could benefit from a good healthy algae growth to graze on. In addition there are two plecos that are also in there and would help to control algae. Any thoughts?


The club made up of the people who are happy they have algae growing in their tank is a very exclusive one. The two members get along well, fortunately!

Seriously, fish waste is adequate for low light tank fertilizing, but not for high light tanks. So, if you go low tech, meaning low light, you may already have enough light.


----------



## CichPhreak (Feb 9, 2003)

I guess what I should have said is that if I get a growth of algae the fish should be able to take care of it. That is not my intention to do so howewver. Are you saying that with 8x39 T5's, which amounts to 1.77 wpg, is considered a low tech tank?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Depends on the fixtures, but 8x39 is not going to be low light really.

Here is what I was told for the same tank.

If you are doing individual bulb reflectors, a good fixture, 8x39 should be able to grow almost all of the plants out there - some stems may get leggy at the bottom, may struggle with some really low and high light foreground plants, but other than that...

I'm setting up for a 180g, and debated between 8 and 12 39 watt bulbs over it. I'm going to do the 12, only because I want to be able to do a high light setup if I choose.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

CichPhreak said:


> I guess what I should have said is that if I get a growth of algae the fish should be able to take care of it. That is not my intention to do so howewver. Are you saying that with 8x39 T5's, which amounts to 1.77 wpg, is considered a low tech tank?


Sorry, I was unclear - I meant the 4X39 T5's. T5 lights in individual reflectors have been noted to give considerably more light intensity than other types of bulbs of equal wattage. I would expect 8 of those bulbs to give you high light intensity.


----------



## CichPhreak (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies. I'll go with two 36" 2x39 fixtures then. That should be a big improvement over my current combination of two All Glass strip lights totaling 82 watts.


----------



## Kip (Jun 29, 2007)

If you're still looking I'll be selling a couple sets of Current Novas 2x39 watt sets. Thanks.

seaweed (at) arts (dot) ucsb (dot) edu


----------

